# Another way to attach an auxiliary fence to Biesemeyer style table saw fence, including SawStop T-Glide



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

There are lots of ways to clamp on an auxiliary fence, but I wanted a more direct solution, so tried this.

1. Remove T-Glide fence plate

2. Mount T-nuts from the inside of fence plate

3. Bolt on any auxiliary fence

Feels solid and says vertical

Photos below and video here: https://youtu.be/D6Nx37Pu7Nc


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

Great video Steven. Like your simplistic to the point style. lots of versatility to the fence upgrade as well. Looks like it came from the factory like that!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Poker chips forum charges a $125 a year to advertise....


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Your "hints" posts have been fantastic. This is another great one. Thank you for sharing your ideas with us.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I do not understand the comment above about "Poker chips forum". Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

My understanding is he gets paid for the hits he receives each time you clip on the video.

Poker chip forum makes you pay $125 a year to do this...


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> My understanding is he gets paid for the hits he receives each time you clip on the video.
> 
> Poker chip forum makes you pay $125 a year to do this...


My understanding is this apparently annoys you.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Hes on several furums promoting this and questioned about it.

Annoys me when people come here and the other woodworking sites just to get paid for hits.

But click it a couple hundred times.

He's been questioned about this on Lumberjocks, woodtalk, etc.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> Hes on several furums promoting this and questioned about it.
> 
> Annoys me when people come here and the other woodworking sites just to get paid for hits.
> 
> ...


If it annoys you why don't you take it up with moderators? Couple guys at work annoyed each other quite a bit. Nobody else paid much attention until the one guy kept dropping comments all the time. Guess which guy got let go.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

This isn't work. Plus I'm always foreman..

I made a comment, your keeping it going..

Your continuing it..

I'll say no more about it..


----------

